# How to drain clean? Tips. Trials over come and no call Backs



## Kaj Paget (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is dedicated to the drain clean. The physical act of pushing that bad ass cable through the mud and the blood and the beer. Opps I mean poo or grease or whatever. 

Diagnosis

Rodding

Prevention

Machines

Causes

Mishaps

Pricing

Call back prevention

Invoice writing

Ask not what drain cleaning can do for you but what you can do for drain cleaning

Repetition is the mother of skill no basic advice can be repeted too much!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Handyman here without proper intro..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This should be in the drain cleaning section.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

These are a lot of questions. As far as any job goes your paperwork and having things in writing is your protection from the legal fellas. I have always used a drain cleaning disclosure. The next killer is call backs if you don't want any camera the line and show them it is clean and note it on the paperwork. This will take you to the diagnosis you have to see it to do that and that is the camera again. Pricing will come by studying your market and knowing what your market will allow and your sales skills. To do this kind of work you have to have equipment for different job situations and have backup machines for when one goes down or you flub a cable up. As to mishaps they are going to happen one way or the other that is where good paperwork comes in again. I am not saying stick your camera in for free you can make it a package deal or upsell it depends on the job and your area and your customer base. Listening and talking to your customer will let you lead them in the right direction. Now days you have to make every call count, each one you have is an opportunity. I am not saying to try to upset everything you can but if they want something else you can sell that to. I find if you are honest and work smart then there is not a lot to worry about. The main thing will be CYA if you don't these are the hard lessons to learn.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Who have you worked for in kelowna?


----------

